# NEW PM-833T IN THE SHOP



## RIMSPOKE

I GOT MY NEW PM-833T TODAY . THIS MILL IS PRECISION MATTHEWS BEST KEPT SECRET . 
IT IS A LOT MORE MILL THAN MY PM-727M WAS ! 

IT OCCUPIES THE SAME SPACE THAT THE 727 DID BUT SINCE IT WEIGHS TWICE AS MUCH , 
I PLACED IT ON A 3/8" ALUMINUM PLATE TO SPREAD THE WEIGHT AROUND .  

IT LANDED WITH A SOLID THUD THAT SAYS TO ME THAT THE VIDMAR IS UP TO THE JOB . 
IN FACT , THE FACTORY STAND IS NOT AS HEAVY AS I EXPECTED . THE VID IS 4" HIGHER . 

THE CHIP TRAY IS PART OF THE STAND . MATT SAYS THEY WILL HAVE SEPARATE CHIP TRAYS AVAILABLE WHEN THEY GET IN THE NEXT ROUNDS OF PM-833T MILLS .  

I STILL HAVE A LOT OF WORK TO DO LIKE WIRE AN OUTLET FOR 220v AND INSTALL A 3 AXIS DRO . 
THIS IS THE MOST MILL I CAN FIT IN MY SHOP AND SO FAR , I COULDN'T BE HAPPIER WITH IT . 

HERE IS A PICTURE OF THE 727  FOR COMPARISON .


----------



## wrmiller

When I got my first glimpse of that mill on Ebay, I was like wow! If I was limited on space and couldn't handle a knee mill that guy would be on the top of my list. 

I'd like to hear about your impressions of it once you get it up and running.

And more pics of course.


----------



## DrAsus

Nice!!

DrAsus

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## tweinke

wrmiller said:


> When I got my first glimpse of that mill on Ebay, I was like wow! If I was limited on space and couldn't handle a knee mill that guy would be on the top of my list.
> 
> I'd like to hear about your impressions of it once you get it up and running.
> 
> And more pics of course.




Ya what he said!  Nice mill.


----------



## RIMSPOKE

ON THE 833 , THE LEVERS ARE METAL AND DO NOT INTERFERE WITH ANY PARTS ON THE MACHINE  I'd like to hear about your impressions of it once you get it up and running. 

SOME FIRST IMPRESSIONS 833 Vs 727 . 

ONE THING I HAD TO BE CAREFUL OF WHEN RUNNING THE 727 WAS WHEN THE X AXIS LOCKS HANG 
DOWN FAR ENOUGH TO ENGAGE THE Y DOVETAIL AND COULD BE BROKEN OFF . 
THE 833 LOCKS ARE METAL AND CANNOT INTERFERE WITH OTHER MACHINE PARTS 

ALL THE 833 CRANKS ARE BALANCED , MEANING THEY HAVE NO TENDENCY TO TURN ON THEIR OWN 
AT ANY POINT IN THEIR ROTATION . THE 727 CRANKS WAS HORRIBLY UNBALANCED . I FIXED THE X & Y CRANKS 
BUT THE Z WAS THE WORST ONE & I NEVER FIXED THAT ONE . 

THE QUILL FINE FEED IS ENGAGED WITH A SLIDING COLLAR ON THE 833 INSTEAD OF THE TWIST KNOB ON THE 727 . 
MATTER OF PREFERENCE I SUPPOSE . 

YOU CAN SET THE QUILL DEPTH ON THE 833 . IT IS TOO CLOSE TO THE FINE QUILL WHEEL TO WORK EASILY IN THE 
CENTER . I WISH IT HAD SOMETHING MORE LIKE A BRIDGEPORT WITH A SPEED NUT . I MAY REMEDY THAT LATER ON .  

THE ONE SHOT LUBER WORKS GREAT . I FILLED IT WITH VACTRA #2 AND PUMPED IT ENOUGH TIMES TO SOAK THE WAYS . 

THE Z AXIS MOTOR IS FANTASTIC . YOU CAN CONTROL THE SPEED IN THE SAME WAY AS THE X FEED
SO IT CAN BE USED FOR BORING OPERATIONS . 

COMPARED TO THE 727 , THE LEADSCREWS ON THE 833 ARE MASSIVE .


----------



## RIMSPOKE

HERE IS A NICE SURPRISE . 
INSTEAD OF THE USUAL PLASTIC SPINDLE CAP , THE PM-833T COMES WITH ONE MADE OF CAST IRON ! 
THE SPLINE SHAFT AND DRAW BAR UNDERNEATH ARE EQUALLY BEEFY . IT USES A 22mm WRENCH . 

HERE ARE SOME SHOTS OF THE WAYS & LEADSCREWS . 
THE WAY SCRAPING IS NOT AS NICELY DONE AS A BRIDGEPORT ,  BUT IS DEFINITELY A WELCOME FEATURE .


----------



## Dataporter

I'm green with envy


----------



## woodchucker

I don't see the 833 on the PM website. Is it hidden somewhere in there.


----------



## RIMSPOKE

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## Mach89

Thats a pretty sweet machine. Glad you got one you're happy with

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RIMSPOKE

Thats a pretty sweet machine. Glad you got one you're happy with

I AM ELATED ! THIS IS A HUGE UPGRADE FOR MY SHOP 
I HAVE VISIONS OF CHIPS FLYING THROUGH MY HEAD !


----------



## RandyM

RIMSPOKE said:


> Thats a pretty sweet machine. Glad you got one you're happy with
> 
> I AM ELATED ! THIS IS A HUGE UPGRADE FOR MY SHOP
> I HAVE VISIONS OF *CHIPS FLYING THROUGH MY HEAD* !



That sounds kinda gruesome.


----------



## RIMSPOKE

That sounds kinda gruesome.  

USE YOUR IMAGINATION . 
I DREAM ABOUT MAKING STUFF .


----------



## ACHiPo

Looks like a very nice machine.  Got my attention!


----------



## RIMSPOKE

SOME MORE IMPRESSIONS ON THE PM-833T . 

THE KEYWAYS IN THE TABLE ARE 5/8" SO IT USES THE SAME SIZE T-NUTS AS A BRIDGEPORT . 
THIS IS GREAT EXCEPT NOTHING I HAD FOR MY PM-727M WORKS ON IT . 
I HAD TO CRASH & BURN ON THAT ONE . I BOUGHT A NEW TE-CO SET FOR THE 5/8 SLOTS & 1/2" STUDS 
SELLING THE OLD STUFF ON E-BAY TO TRY & RECOUP SOME OF THE COST . 

I JUST FINISHED MAKING NEW KEYS FOR ALL MY TABLE MOUNT VISES & FIXTURES . 
I LIKE THE WIDER SLOTS BUT IT IS A PAIN TO HAVE TO DO THINGS OVER . 

SPEAKING OF SLOTS , THEY HAVE RADOR SHARP EDGES ON THE BOTTOM OF THE OPENING ! 
I CUT MYSELF TRYING TO CLEAN THEM . I REMEDIED THIS WITH A HUGE FILE THAT I RAN THROUGH 
THE SLOTS AT AN ANGLE TO FILE OFF THE EDGE . EASY FIX BUT I NEVER HAD THIS PROBLEM ON A BRIDGEPORT . 

I LOVE THE SHIFT LEVERS ON THE SIDE OF THE HEAD !  THEY ARE MUCH EASIER TO SHIFT THAN THE 
FRONT MOUNT KNOBS OF THE 727 .  

I LIKE THE GEARING BETTER . THE LOWEST SPEED IS MUCH SLOWER THAT THE 727  AND THIS WORKS 
BEAUTIFULLY FOR TAPPING . THE SINGLE SWITCH FOR FORWARD-OFF-REVERSE IS LIKE A BRIDGEPORT . 
I LIKE THIS ARRANGEMENT BETTER THAN PUSHING BUTTONS .


----------



## ACHiPo

I still don't see the 833T on Matt's site.  How much do they go for?


----------



## RIMSPOKE

I still don't see the 833T on Matt's site.  How much do they go for?

THEY ARE CURRENTLY SOLD OUT . MATT SAYS THEY WILL BE BACK IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS .
NO POINT IN ADVERTISING WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE ONE TO SELL .

THEY DID SELL A FEW OF THEM ON E-BAY FOR $3,999 . HERE IS A LISTING

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331930028248?ul_noapp=true


----------



## ACHiPo

RIMSPOKE said:


> I still don't see the 833T on Matt's site.  How much do they go for?
> 
> THEY ARE CURRENTLY SOLD OUT MATT SAYS THEY WILL BE BACK IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS .
> NO POINT IN ADVERTISING WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE ONE TO SELL .
> 
> THEY DID SELL A FEW OF THEM ON E-BAY FOR $3,999 . HERE IS A LISTING
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331930028248?ul_noapp=true


Thanks.  The mill is pictured on a base, but I assume they sell it separately?  I like your set up on a cabinet!


----------



## RIMSPOKE

Thanks.  The mill is pictured on a base, but I assume they sell it separately?  I like your set up on a cabinet! 

MINE CAM ON A BASE & YES I WOULD LIKE TO SELL IT SEPARATELY .  

FROM MY UNDERSTANDING ON THESE MACHINES , THE INITIAL RUN OF THEM LAST YEAR WERE 
ALL OUTFITTED WITH THE BASE AND BOTH X & Z POWER FEEDS . 

I THINK THE NEXT BATCH WILL NOT COME WITH THOSE ITEMS BUT THEY WILL BE SOLD AS OPTIONS . 
ANOTHER OPTION THAT P-M MENTIONED IS A CHIP TRAY  TO GO IN BETWEEN THE MILL & CABINET . 

THEY ALSO SAID THAT THEY HAVE NOT FINALIZED THE PRICING OF THE NEW 833's


----------



## ACHiPo

RIMSPOKE said:


> Thanks.  The mill is pictured on a base, but I assume they sell it separately?  I like your set up on a cabinet!
> 
> MINE CAM ON A BASE & YES I WOULD LIKE TO SELL IT SEPARATELY .
> 
> FROM MY UNDERSTANDING ON THESE MACHINES , THE INITIAL RUN OF THEM LAST YEAR WERE
> ALL OUTFITTED WITH THE BASE AND BOTH X & Z POWER FEEDS .
> 
> I THINK THE NEXT BATCH WILL NOT COME WITH THOSE ITEMS BUT THEY WILL BE SOLD AS OPTIONS .
> ANOTHER OPTION THAT P-M MENTIONED IS A CHIP TRAY  TO GO IN BETWEEN THE MILL & CABINET .
> 
> THEY ALSO SAID THAT THEY HAVE NOT FINALIZED THE PRICING OF THE NEW 833's


Well, X and Z power feeds seem pretty desirable, as would be DRO, but not sure about the cabinet, at least as pictured.

Thanks


----------



## chiroone

I understand the top speed is 1500 RPM. Did you find that to be a problem or a limitation for doing aluminum Or any other jobs?


----------



## RIMSPOKE

I understand the top speed is 1500 RPM. Did you find that to be a problem or a limitation for doing aluminum Or any other jobs? 

1500 IS AS FAST AS I CARE TO RUN IT . 
IT MAKES A LOT OF NOISE AT THAT SPEED & THE SPINDLE GETS WARMER THAN USUAL .


----------



## 7milesup

Mine gets a warm too, but then again I haven't run mine much.

RIMSPOKE... Is your CAPS LOCK button broke?


----------



## MarkM

Looks like a great machine.  Has it met your expectations now that you have had it for some time?  Was there a three phase option by chance?


----------



## 7milesup

Hi Mark:
I know that it is not my thread but I have the 833T also.  It is a very nice machine with the fit and finish being very, very good.  The Taiwan built machines are definitely worth the money.  I have not used it a lot so don't have a much to say about it other than you would not be dissapointed to have one in your shop.

Here is a link to my thread on the 833T


----------



## RIMSPOKE

Looks like a great machine.  Has it met your expectations now that you have had it for some time?  Was there a three phase option by chance?

IT IS DEFINITELY A CUT ABOVE MOST ASIAN TABLE MILLS .
I LOVE THE SIZE AND RANGES OF TRAVEL , YOU CAN DO SOME SERIOUS WORK ON THIS MACHINE .

I DON'T LIKE THE NOISE OF THE GEAR TRAIN . HAVING RUN BELT DRIVEN MILLS FOR SO MANY YEARS
IT IS QUITE ANNOYING ESPECIALLY IN HIGHER SPEEDS .  

IT DOES NOT HAVE THE RIDGIDITY  OF A BRIDGEPORT FOR HEAVY CUTS AND YOU CAN TELL THE DIFFERENCE
IN THE FINISH OF SIDE CUTS .

MY MACHINE IS 220 SINGLE PHASE . I NEVER ASKED ABOUT A 3 PHASE OPTION .
I AM SURE THAT MATT AT PRECISION MATTHEWS CAN ANSWER THAT QUESTION .  
http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-833t/


----------



## MarkM

Have you done any boring with the z head power feed?  Yes great travels and do feel the same about the Taiwan machines.


----------



## RIMSPOKE

Have you done any boring with the z head power feed?  Yes great travels and do feel the same about the Taiwan machines. 

INDEED I HAVE ! 
THIS THING WORKS FANTASTIC FOR BORING . 

THE POWER FEED IS ADJUSTABLE TO SLOW STEADY FEEDS . 
I HAVE A Z READOUT SO I CAN GET THE DEPTH WHERE I WANT IT . 

I WOULDN'T EVEN THINK ABOUT BUYING ONE OF THESE WITHOUT THE POWER Z OPTION .


----------



## MarkM

Thanks guys!  Getting close to buying a mill.  I wonder how it would compare to the real Rong Fu rf 45.  I know it has less travel but it seems to have a good reputation with it s good castings and how the column has five bolts vs. Most with four.  Decent bearings and such.   About a grand cheaper than the 833t.  Might even buy the rf 31 if I end up jacking in my job.  Yes a round column but many solutions out there and i do really prefer a belt drive and the better rpm range.  Yes the pm 835 s looks like a contender but with only the head from Taiwan i am a little weary about it. Matt does put the effort in as I would think it would be of decent quality with the pm badge.


----------



## MarkM

Rimspoke one stat I have never seen anywhere is the swing for the 833t.  Very Decent travels and better than a bridgeport spindle to table distance.  I keep coming back to this machine for the quality.


----------



## RIMSPOKE

Rimspoke one stat I have never seen anywhere is the swing for the 833t.  Very Decent travels and better 
than a bridgeport spindle to table distance.  I keep coming back to this machine for the quality. 

BY SWING , I ASSUME YOU MEAN THE DISTANCE FROM THE COLUMN TO THE SPINDLE . 
UNLIKE A BRIDGEPORT , THIS IS FIXED AND MEASURES 11 1/2" 

ANOTHER FEATURE I WISH THEY HAD ON THE PM-833T IS A SPINDLE LOCK . 
I HAVE GOTTEN QUITE GOOD AT POPPING IT INTO LOW GEAR SO I CAN GET THE DRAWBAR LOOSE 
BUT I DO MISS THE BRAKE LEVER THEY HAVE ON MOST KNEE MILLS .  

I GOT THE 833 BECAUSE IT WAS THE MOST MILL THAT I COULD FIT INTO THE AVAILABLE SPACE . 
IT HAS BEEN A GOOD PURCHASE AND DONE EVERYTHING THAT I HAVE ASKED OF IT .


----------



## Silverbullet

Good luck with your new baby , what's his name.


----------



## MarkM

Thanks again! Space is a concern!


----------



## blue_luke

I received mine last December or January... 
I finally got around moving it in the basement, but I had to build the small shop first (10'X13') and a very sturdy welded base for it.
We took it down in 3 chunks, head, pilar and base/table.
It's a heavy mother!! 
Now I have the DRO installed and I used it untramed to drill holes to make aluminium brackets.

When I ordered it I ordered a 5 inches vise and the precision 0/.5 inches R8 drill chuck. What a beauty this thing!
Then Matt was out of the vise so he put in a nice Homge precision vise instead... at the same price!
It's always a pleasure for me to deal with him!

So next step is to put it level and tram it, but what a different machine compared to my PM-25!!

After that I am moving my lathe (PM1127) that I will modify with a 3 phases VFD motor.
I am not realy sure at this point what I will do with the PM-25 (with 2 axis DRO)

The first real project will be a cartesian robot for router carving, laser printing and a head for engraving lettering (electronic front panel)


----------



## wrmiller

For a while after buying my Charter Oak 9x40 I kept my PM25 and soon appreciated having two machines. I had a part set up in the 9x40 and needed to mill and drill a piece real quick. PM25 to the rescue.

I even used the PM25 to mill the saddle of the 9x40 when I decided to put a one-shot oiling system on it.

Had that little 833 been available back when I bought the 9x40, I would have bought it instead as it would have been perfect for pistol work and the small projects I do. 

Is there a way to make a spindle lock for your mill?

Have fun with that thing.


----------



## cbowen

I noticed you have your PM-833T on some cabinet with drawers. I think that is a great idea, but would like to know what cabinet you are using that you are confident will take the weight of this heavy machine. Has that worked out for you? All of those drawers would be so much more useful than the standard bases they sell that just have a door.


----------



## RIMSPOKE

I noticed you have your PM-833T on some cabinet with drawers. I think that is a great idea, but would like to know what cabinet you are using that you are confident will take the weight of this heavy machine. Has that worked out for you? All of those drawers would be so much more useful than the standard bases they sell that just have a door.

MOUNTING THE MILL ON A CABINET HAS BEEN A GREAT SPACE SAVER BUT IT ALSO ADDs 5" OF HEIGHT TO THE MILL . 
I AM 6'2" SO THIS MAKES THE MACHINE MUCH MORE COMFORTABLE FOR ME TO OPERATE . 

THE CABINET I USE IS A VIDMAR 33"H 22.5"W 27.5"D . 
THEY ARE BUILT LIKE A TRUCK , HAVE VERY DEEP ( FRONT TO BACK ) DRAWERS WITH 
BALL BEARING SLIDES SO THEY MOVE EASILY EVEN WITH HEAVY OBJECTS IN THEM .

THE TRICK TO MAKE IT SAFELY HOLD UP A 1000 POUND MILL IS TO PLACE A 3/8" THICK ALUMINUM SHEET 
UNDER THE MILL TO SPREAD THE LOAD OUT EVENLY OVER THE ENTIRE CABINET SURFACE . 
I ALSO HAVE A PM FACTORY CHIP TRAY UNDER THE MILL . 

LISTA CABINETS WOULD BE ANOTHER GOOD BRAND TO LOOK FOR .


----------



## cbowen

Thanks. That certainly sounds like it would hold it, though those cabinets are a bit too pricy for me. I'll keep an eye out for one used in the area (they are apparently super heavy).


----------

